
Delta flight beats Hurricane Irma - LeoPanthera
https://twitter.com/i/moments/905487561182908416
======
pc2g4d
It's like an action movie escape. I'm really, really glad I wasn't on that
flight, but it's exciting to watch from a safe remove!

~~~
SeoxyS
I've escaped on one of the last flight before a hurricane / large storm twice
now (once out of HKG before a large typhoon, and once in PVR before a milder
storm).

Once you're in the air, and once you reach cruising altitude, you're fine. The
real danger is landing in the storm, with low visibility and high winds.

That PVR-SFO flight was the scariest of my life; with no service and FAs
strapped to their chairs for the entire 4h of the flight.

------
princekolt
> Total time on ground for this 737-900ER: 52 minutes – That includes both
> taxi-in and taxi-out.

Man, talk about ground crew efficiency.

------
jo6gwb
AirAsia is known for their 25 minute turnaround - not sure what the big deal
is here. [http://blog.airasia.com/the-25-minutes-
turnaround/](http://blog.airasia.com/the-25-minutes-turnaround/)

------
em3rgent0rdr
If want a really fast turnaround time, need to use swap-able cabins:
[https://www.wired.com/2015/11/airbus-patents-detachable-
cabi...](https://www.wired.com/2015/11/airbus-patents-detachable-cabins-to-
cut-plane-boarding-times/)

